# Switch de audio con 4052



## EstebanNPN (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola a todos....soy nuevo por aca... exelente este foro

Bueno resulta que estoy haciendo un switch de audio ya que tengo dos PC y un solo amplificador y para no andar cambiando de cables a cada rato he decidido hacer todo con un boton solo. (Ademas al no tener potes como en una mexcladora todo es mas irrompible)...tampoco queria usar relays.

El tema es que ya hice un circuito con el integrado CD4052 Y switchea perfecto...al unir la pata 6 y 9 a masa....luego la pata 10 la pongo a positivo o negativo y switchea los canales perfectamente.....http://adriandavidm.blogspot.com/2009/12/conmutador-de-audio-digital-parte-i.html

el tema es que despues quise hacer un switch de toque con el integrado CD4027 http://www.circuit-innovations.co.uk/sw2.gif

y cuando conecto una de las salidas del 4027 a la pata 10 no responde  osea...en resumen no puedo comandar el CD4052 con un boton.......
A ver si alguien me da una mano antes que le de un martillazo al circuito :enfadado:

Graciasss


----------



## betodj (Oct 11, 2010)

Considerando que estas alimentando ambos integrados con el mismo voltaje VDD y tierra comun (finalidad: igualar los niveles logicos entre ambos) y que los circuitos realizan bien su funcion particular, entonces:

* El problema es el acoplamiento de las señales, En efecto, recuerda el concepto de entradas flotantes, por lo que deberas poner resitencias de pull-up (pull-down) en tu entrada activa o de control del multiplexor (el pin 10 en tu caso). Otra forma seria, poner a la salida del F-F un transistor (Sw) conmutando entre corte y saturacion (0 y 1).


----------



## algp (Oct 11, 2010)

No tenemos forma de saber que diagrama has hecho. Como esperas que adivinemos donde esta el problema? Podemos estimar probabilidades.... pero no lo considero util. Pon el diagrama completo de lo que has hecho y podremos hablar sabiendo de que hablamos.


----------



## EstebanNPN (Oct 12, 2010)

Ohhhhh funciona !!

Graciasssss

asi queda el circuito, simple e interesante....gracias nuevamente :d


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2010)

Y por que no conectas el pin 2 del 4027 al 10 de 4052 y te ahorrás el transistor? ...total...lo único que hace es invertir la salida Q (pin 1) del 4027...y el pin 2 ya está invertido....


----------



## betodj (Oct 12, 2010)

EstebanNPN dijo:


> Ohhhhh funciona !!
> Graciasssss



Muchas felicidades por resolver tu problema, te invito a seguir participando.
 ¡..El foro lo hacemos todos...!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2010)

Me interesa este sistema, pero no entiendo muy bien el esquema... 
Estaría bueno que alguien lo explique con más detalle, con esto de las compuertas me siento más perdido que astronauta con traje en su casa... jaja

Saludos.


----------



## EstebanNPN (Oct 15, 2010)

TAVO...armalo asi como yo puse el esquema que anda 10 puntos...

mas o menos te lo explico (ojo que yo no entiendo demasiado)

El primer integrado hace que cuando vos presionas el switch mande una corriente positiva y cuando vos presionas denuevo el switch manda una corriente negativa.

El segundo integrado cuando recibe la corriente (que le manda el primer integrado) va cambiando los canales de audio y entonces vos podes ponerle por ejemplo en la entrada del integrado varias fuentes de sonido como ser un cd, un mp3 
el transistor "ayuda" a conmutar ...osea cuando le mandas una corriente chica del primer integrado hace que al segundo integrado le llegue una mas "grande" por asi decirlo.

y en la salida podes conectarlo a un amplificador....

Todo esto que te cuento esta simplificado...espero lo entiendas...Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2010)

EstebanNPN dijo:


> . . . El primer integrado hace que cuando vos presionas el switch mande una  corriente positiva y cuando vos presionas denuevo el switch manda una  corriente negativa . . .



   El primer integrado es un contador de 1 bit y solo permite usar 2 entradas. Con un contador de 2 bits, tiene acceso a las cuatro entradas.



EstebanNPN dijo:


> . . . El segundo integrado cuando recibe la corriente (que le manda el primer  integrado) va cambiando los canales de audio y entonces vos podes  ponerle por ejemplo en la entrada del integrado varias fuentes de sonido  como ser un cd, un mp3 etc . . .



   Solamente dos canales, las parejas 1, 12 y 5, 14. Las otras parejas de entradas: 2, 15 y 4, 11 no funcionaran.



EstebanNPN dijo:


> . . . el transistor "ayuda" a conmutar ...osea cuando le mandas una corriente  chica del primer integrado hace que al segundo integrado le llegue una  mas "grande" por asi decirlo . . .



   *Esos integrados pertenecen a la misma familia logica*, y para que funcionen correctamente; deben de comunicarse con el mismo nivel logico que esta determinado por +V y Gnd. El transistor sobra.


----------



## EstebanNPN (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenas son las acotaciones de Mandrake, pero lo que yo digo es correcto pero resumido....

No interesa comandar mas canales porque no es objetivo de este circuito, que es simple...comandar mas canales conllevaria un circuito mas complejo, con mas botones que presionar o de otro estilo.

Yo le quise responder de manera simple, para que comprenda lo basico.

El transistor yo lo necesite, no se bien porque...pero con resistencias pull up , pull down no me funcionaba.........deberia funcionar pero no lo hacia, por ahi algun error mio, un acople de CA filtrada o solo dios sabe

saludos...


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2010)

EstebanNPN dijo:


> Buenas son las acotaciones de Mandrake, pero lo que yo digo es correcto pero resumido . . .



En el foro hablamos usando los termino tecnicos, asi podemos hacernos una idea del grado de conocimiento que tiene la persona al expresarse.



EstebanNPN dijo:


> . . . El transistor yo lo necesite, no se bien porque . . .



Aca le dejo un ejemplo en el que no necesite transistores para la logica CMOS.


----------



## eternalsound (Mar 28, 2012)

Siento resucitar un hilo tan antiguo, pero tengo un gran problema que solucionar...
Necesito conmutar dos señales de audio. El problema viene cuando descubro que una de las señales es de carga. 
Soportaría este integrado el voltaje de la señal de carga?

Un saludo y mil gracias por adelantado!


----------



## jErnesto (Jun 2, 2015)

Hola Amigos 
quiero montar este circuito pero veo que el pin 7 VEE segun el datasheet que debería tener voltaje negativo esta conectado a GND.

tendre algun problema si lo hago de la misma manera que EstebanNPN

Gracias....




EstebanNPN dijo:


> Ohhhhh funciona !!
> 
> Graciasssss
> 
> asi queda el circuito, simple e interesante....gracias nuevamente :d


Ver el archivo adjunto 40927


----------



## crimson (Jun 2, 2015)

Hola jErnesto, lo que hay que tener en cuenta en el 4052 para audio es poner las salidas a mitad de tensión de alimentación, sino el audio sale distorsionado;

Saludos C


----------



## jErnesto (Jun 2, 2015)

Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo Crimson
Seguiré tus indicaciones, mi idea es controlar este circuito desde Arduino, espero que con mis pobres conocimientos de electrónica, y su gran ayuda lo pueda conseguir.
ya les comento mis resultados.
Gracias Nuevamente
un Saludo


----------

